# Deleting your account can be difficult.



## Michael. (Oct 29, 2013)

.
Deleting your account can be difficult.

Many companies use dark pattern techniques to make it difficult to find how to delete your account. 

This useful site aims to be a directory of urls to enable you to easily delete your account from web services.

http://justdelete.me/

.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

Good information to have .. Thanks! .. 
The ones that say IMPOSSIBLE  intrigue me the most. . bet those would be the ones hackers would enjoy getting into the most.


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info, but I cannot delete my profile to the place because I cannot sign on as I was banned, for actually taking up for the site, and calling someone stupid, LOL


----------

